# Our Largest Marketing Push Yet



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I've been missing from the forums, chat, etc for a couple of weeks because we were gearing up towards a special event we had here locally.

We were one of 130 businesses who purchased booth space in order to show our product to local businesses and the public. Most were folks who lived right in our area who had no idea we were here. We printed 100 special shirts for marketing and put them in packets with a business card and flyer about our services. Also, we had a video playing right below our logo showing our DTG process. It was a huge hit!!

I made sure to give shirt packets to only those who seemed genuinely interested, which in my estimation means 60 really good leads. A couple of those were larger companies that we spoke to about our new contract pricing and fulfillment.

Here are some images of our booth set-up:



















Here's the video we had playing on the monitor below our logo (don't laugh, it's my first attempt at a video, but I'm getting better!!  ):
MySpaceTV Videos: Brother GT-541 Printing by JPD TEES

Anyways, it was a lot of fun and really a good way to get our name out to the local businesses. I was very surprised at how many folks just never heard of us. That's not good, so we are going to step-up our local marketing big-time!!

Thanks for listening!!

Eric


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking good, my friend!

I honestly wanted a good laugh watching the video, but the thing just won't play. I'll try again, later, as I wanna throw on a skin for my myspace page. But, if you get a chance, just e-mail me the vid clip?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Het looks like a nice display. Let us know how it works out. .... JB


----------



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

looks great to me


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Michael, try the Youtube version, it is a lot smaller file (the quality suffers due to compression). If that doesn't work, let me know and I'll send you an email.

Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow that sounds great Eric and Debbie  I bet you guys had a good time meeting all your business neighbors, very good idea  Ok now is where I have to make a joke because only a dtg printer would notice you printing your logo upside down in your video hehe. Ok I have my funny now, I am sure you did it so that they could see your logo the right side up  but hey I had to notice lol. You know why I noticed, because the first day I printed with my printer that was the first thing I did hehe. See now you can laugh at me. In all seriousness though It was a good video and I am sure people were amazed watching it because they werent looking where the collar was like me  I think you did a good job with your video, I am still trying to get one good video made for Rodney, now you reminded me I have to do it. I hope you guys get tons of business from this experience, it seems like a really great idea and you should because you guys have a really cool shop


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks great Eric!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video, and best of luck, Eric and Debbie!! The song was also really nice to listen to while the shirt printed. It was all very nice. I very much like your color choice of the green and black, and I think your logo is great. Did you design it yourself? I am another one wishing you alot of sales from your effort. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

looks awsome! I was wondering.. at the ISS show in January.. you gave me a poster made on the versacamm.. it had mustangs on it.. Do you remember? if so what kind of paper or media was that on... it came out awsome.. got a customer who wants prints like that.. not sure if they are better of going to a printer or me doing them on my versacamm? do u do alot of those poster prints? oh and thanks again for taking my phone call the other day.. you and your wife are great!
Vee


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey queenie.. I know im not eric or deb.. bu thouth i would jump in on that question to..
as to going to a printer or the versa camm.. at our shop it would depend on how many they want.. we would either print them ourselfs.. or if they wanted a whole bunch.. i would outsource them to the printer.. (pssssssss.. remember I said i handle everything.. lol.. dont send your customer to the printer.. .. they come to you .. you outsourse to a company that only sells wholesale..) We use 4over most of the time..for printing but U Printing aslo does posters and they have a sale this month lol.


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

Awesome job. One good lead will lead to another. Pun intended.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep to what Mystysue says. Small runs of high-quality prints we do in house on the Roland Glossy Poster Paper. We offer standard printing, or high-quality and price accordingly.

Any large quantities (band posters), we would send out to 4Over. Minimums are large, but their pricing makes it worthwhile.

Thanks again to all for the kind comments!

Eric


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

JPD said:


> Yep to what Mystysue says. Small runs of high-quality prints we do in house on the Roland Glossy Poster Paper. We offer standard printing, or high-quality and price accordingly.
> 
> Any large quantities (band posters), we would send out to 4Over. Minimums are large, but their pricing makes it worthwhile.
> 
> ...


 
Are you laminating or applying a clearcoat to the Roland glossy paper? If you are using a protector, which one? 

I've been playing with the sample roll I got when I purchased my Versacamm and see a lot of potential in selling prints but they seem to scratch easily even after sitting for 48 hours.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Is it me, or was the logo being printed upside down on the you tube video clip? The collar looked like it was closest to the camera.*

*Not a criticism, just curious. *


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

No coating on the Roland paper, however it may be something we try in order to extend the life. How much ink are you putting down? We use standard quality most of the time. Also, I always tell people who purchase the posters to handle them carefully, like quality art. If someone did accidentally scratch the poster, I would probably offer a one-time replacement.

As far as the logo being printed upside-down, yes it was. The reason being, I wanted the logo to be facing the person standing at the monitor AND I wanted the person watching not to wait for the 3" or so of blank shirt to come out of the printer before they saw the results. I figured I only had a certain amount of time before the viewer lost interest, so I cut the time where ever I could!! 

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!!

Eric


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks good! Good idea with the upside-down print to keep the person's attention. Did any of those free samples work out? I've been trying that kind of thing on a small scale with mixed results, people who are already interested in shirts and screen printers seem to want samples but it hasn't worked on regular people who aren't in the market for shirts, I guess that makes sence though. I've been thinking of doing a few big events like yours in order to make some contacts and get the name out. Overall was it worth it?


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes it did work out! We picked up some new clients and referrals from the show. Everything from printing shirts for a company's crew to a couple of shirts for someone attending the BET Video Awards (they were promoting their company).

We will be doing it again next year, but we will probably be printing some shirts at the show. That should draw some traffic!! 

Eric


----------

